# The rating of Aerocool E78-530W PSU



## kg11sgbg (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,all I am using the *Aerocool E78-530W* PSU for the past two years,no problems till now.

Important specs of my Ancient machine is as follows:

CPU :- AMD *Athlon64 X2 4200+*,Socket AM2,90nm SOI
Motherboard:- Biostar *TA785GE 128M*,Socket AM2+
RAM:- 2x1 GB DDR2 modules + 2x512 DDR2 modules = *3GB Total* from KINGSTON
GPU :- XFX ATi Radeon HD 4650 DDR2
HDD :- 1.25 TB(500GB + 500GB + 250GB) from SEAGATE ,Barracuda series(ver. 7200.12)
DVD Writer :- ASUS 24B3ST(*newly purchased in December 2011*) since my old ASUS DVD-Writer DRW 1814BLT is malfunctioning(which was purchased in 2007)
.
.
.
Is the PSU O.K.,or is it dangerous to use for this system?
How much reliable is *Aerocool*?


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ that's a very good PSu and you can run much more powerful rig with this - here's a review for this ( with Silver award ) 

HardWare Análisis: Contenido / Fuentes de alimentación / Fuente AeroCool E78-530


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

That PSU is perfectly ok for your *present system*. But if you want to upgrade then it needs to be changed.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

It is completely fine according to that Spanish review. It should also handle a graphic card like HD 6850.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 1, 2012)

@topgear;
@d6bmg;
@ico;
Thank you my expert Friends.I was very much keen to have your reviews and feedback regarding the PSU.It runs really very "SILENT".
I am very much satisfied about your +ve feedbacks...

In the near Future I have 5 components to upgrade:-

1)*CPU*---> AMD Trinity APU/Llano APU(If Trinity hits much later in Indian Shores) Socket FM2/FM1

2)*Motherboard*---> Socket FM2/FM1 based mobos from GIGABYTE or BIOSTAR or 
MSI

3)* RAM*---> 4x2GB or 2x4GB= Total 8GB DDR3 (1333Mhz/1600MHz) from 
KINGSTON/TRANSCEND/GSKILL/ADATA

4) *MONITOR*---> 21.5" or 22" LED Monitor from BenQ/LG/VIEWSONIC/*AOC*<--(How do you rate it Friends?)

5)* GPU(optional)*--> AMD HD Radeon 6670 GDDR5 from MSI/SAPPHIRE/HIS

Any suggestions ,advice awaiting from your end...all are welcomed.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

AOC is OEM brand for many companies, so it should be very good. (Have no personal experience with AOC)


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

Wait for Trinity if you are not in a hurry.  But always buy 1600 Mhz RAM with an AMD APU.

Athlon 64 X2 4200+ is pretty fine for the time being.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 1, 2012)

ico said:


> Wait for Trinity if you are not in a hurry.  But always buy 1600 Mhz RAM with an AMD APU.
> 
> Athlon 64 X2 4200+ is pretty fine for the time being.



Thanks, ico a very good assurance from you.
Truly,the *AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+* CPU(purchased in July 2007) had never let me down.A very good CPU(according to reviews posted on "*newegg*" at that time).



d6bmg said:


> AOC is OEM brand for many companies, so it should be very good. (Have no personal experience with AOC)



Thanks,d6bmg.
Well,AOC is usually advertised  in different Tech sites...reviews are usually good advised for purchasing.
Here,at Kolkata do you know any shop sells this monitors?


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ try MD computers or starcomp - they should have AOC monitor - you can also try for BEnQ/Samsung monitors as well 

BTW, with the mobo you have you can easily OC the cpu ( provided you have godd cooling for it ) and enjoy some extra performance for free


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ Many,many Thanks,topgear.

BenQ is my ultimate choice,but AOC is a bit price friendly...Samsung monitors are costly at the same functional point.
Actually,I am not a GAMER(except plays "flash" based games sometimes with my daughter,that too seldom),but I am a *movie freak*.
For,the OC suggestions,thanks,but that part is not for me ,friend.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ Samsung minitors are not costly always - last year on November when I went to purchase a monitor there were not any BenQ monitors available around 7-7.5k - after a lot of searching I found Samsung B2230 @ 7k - though this is not a LED monitor the picture quality in movies and games is just crisp, vibrant and crystal clear


----------



## Cilus (Feb 3, 2012)

For Monitor, look for the BenQ G2220HDL LED Display. The price will be around 7.4K in local market including tax. My friend got one in BBSR @ 7.5K all. It is really very good display and after some analysis my decision: It is better than Dell ST2220M or L model, priced higher than it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 11, 2012)

> *MONITOR*---> 21.5" or 22" LED Monitor from BenQ/LG/VIEWSONIC/*AOC*<--(How do you rate it Friends?)
> 
> Any suggestions ,advice awaiting from your end...all are welcomed.



If I want to buy _NOW_ on *strict budget* ,does the *Philips 202EL2SB 20 Inch *Wide LED Monitor,makes a judicious purchase?
Or do I have to look out for other manufacturers?
How do people rate Philips on Monitors?

Sorry,Forum friends ,this discussion is deviated from the original discussion I created on this thread.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ how much the Philips monitor cost?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ according to bitfang cost is Rs.5,950/-
Specs. given are also quite attractive...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

Dell IN2030M 20" @ 5950


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^ according to bitfang cost is Rs.5,950/-
> Specs. given are also quite attractive...



why not just spend 1k more and get a 22 inch monitor - 1920*1080 resolution is really great for gaming and movie watching - it's worth the 1k extra you pay for it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2012)

Still I've purchased PHILIPS 202EL2SB/94 LED monitor,with total cost going to Rs.6,830/- for shipping and other charges,brought through and from *ebay*.
*Bitfang* though stated Rs.5,950/- for the same monitor,it would have costed Rs.6,800/- ,when I checked out of their site and later cancelled the transaction.

Feeling satisfied now,with the monitor's performance and functions....

I also request the admin/moderator team to *close* this thread;since the discussion though very much helpful,is deviating from the original track of information and facts based on this thread.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase. Post pics and review if you can


----------

